# Onboard sound VT2020



## grocha (Nov 8, 2009)

Just bought motherboard  M4A785G HTPC everythung seems to be ok except sound.

My system is:

```
grocha.miga.lv 8.0-RC2 FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 #0: Sun Oct 25 07:27:19 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I have kldload'ed snd_driver and the output of cat /dev/sndstat is:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA VIA (Unknown) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:3v/1r:3v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA VIA (Unknown) PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm3: <HDA VIA (Unknown) PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```

Is this output ok and I shoul'd do something else to switch sound output to HDMI or it tells that VT2020 is not supported(VIA (Unknown))?

In Hardware notes for 8.0RC2 I did not find that VT2020 is supported...


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

HDMI audio part may also depend on video driver to work. It is mostly untested area.
VIA codec same time has better chances to work, but it is first time I have heard about this model, more info and testing needed.


----------

